# Tony's 1952 Alumacraft Model K Restore Project



## tonynoriega (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey all... getting to a point where I am looking for some insight, opinion, thoughts, ideas...etc.

Got my 16' all wire brushed down, replaced about 20 rivets (w some 3M to boot), got her crack welded, patched 30+ rivet holes on the bow with some MarineTex Putty, got my GluvIt laid and down and I think she is just about ready for a few primer coats.

I am not going to worry tremendously too much about the inner floor because it is already painted with a non-skid paint, and I am putting decking and flooring in place anyway, and most likely some sort of carpet.

My concern is the outside with is 100% bare aluminum, courtesy of countless hours of wire brushing.

I know the GluvIt needs a light wet sanding, as probably some trouble spots, then I think I will follow up with a power washing, finally followed up by (from another post I read) a wipe down with pure vinegar??? as an acid wash theory.

I have seen several types of self etching primer posts using rattle cans, or purchasing a quart with a catalyst mix, some with zinc chromate...etc...etc..

I saw the Rustolem self etching primer cans at Wally world for $5 or so...which I heard about 5 or 6 cans would cover a 16ft boat.

I was then hoping to follow up with a white base (2 coats) of marine primer of some sort (not yet decided).

This would then be followed up by which ever two tone colors I choose, Rustoleum type paint... will probably use rattle can, because I want to accomplish a two tone gradual faded look.

I would then consider applying some sort of clear coat varnish, finish, something to get a nice glossy smooth look.

Sounds like a lot, but there are ton of those little nicks, scratches, gouges and so forth that I really want to smooth out if possible.

Here are some photos I took today.

Just looking for insight, confirmation, whatever.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning all... thought I would put the next photo of my project up here for grins...

Building out my platform and am making good progress.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job so far. Can you post a pic of the entire boat? Dig the shapes of the older hulls.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jan 30, 2014)

These are the before pictures with my co captain...


----------



## rscottp (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool boat, I like the transom corner castings.


----------



## SeTh_PsE (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I have the exact same boat lol you wouldn't happen to know what the logo looked like back then wanting to paint it on mine this year


----------



## Kier (Jan 31, 2014)

I would definitely use self etching primer. I am not an expert but i dont think you need a thick layer of primer before doing a topcoat. After the self etching primer you could use the sandable rustoleum primer to get a smoother surface. I am working on my 12 monark now. I choose to use the quart can of primer and rustoleum hunter green gloss. I like the roll on method better than spray method in these cold temperatures because i can paint in my garage without worry of dying from rattlecan fumes.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha great pic with the kid!


----------



## tonynoriega (Feb 1, 2014)

Kier,

I am planning on using the self etch primer... got 3 cans which I am hoping will at least get the outside done for me.

I thought about skipping the primer layers, but thought it "might", just might, help me smooth our most of those gouges, and scrapes and little bumps along the way. I think 2 coats will get it done.

Then following up with a couple coats of my primary color.

I guess the question I have now is... If I just use the rustoleum latex primer on the outside, can I just leave it at that and call it good?
or do I need to cover it with some sort or oil based paint?



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340410#p340410 said:


> Kier » Yesterday, 21:38[/url]"]I would definitely use self etching primer. I am not an expert but i dont think you need a thick layer of primer before doing a topcoat. After the self etching primer you could use the sandable rustoleum primer to get a smoother surface. I am working on my 12 monark now. I choose to use the quart can of primer and rustoleum hunter green gloss. I like the roll on method better than spray method in these cold temperatures because i can paint in my garage without worry of dying from rattlecan fumes.


----------



## Kier (Feb 1, 2014)

I would cover it with the Rustoleum Stop Rust Oil based enamel at least. If you have more money than the average bear I might upgrade to the actual boat paints Interlux, Awlgrip, ... dont remember the others. Being a poor kid I decided on the cheap Rustoleum Enamel paint. I have read in the forums that some people have used tractor and farm enamel paint with good luck as well. 

I attached a picture of the progress of painting my hull with rustoleum. This is after three coats. I just thin the rustoleum to 50% and use a high density roller and do very light coats.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340460#p340460 said:


> tonynoriega » 01 Feb 2014, 12:25[/url]"]Kier,
> 
> I am planning on using the self etch primer... got 3 cans which I am hoping will at least get the outside done for me.
> 
> ...



I would not use latex primer! Use the self etch primer and oil based paint over that.


----------



## simbelle (Feb 1, 2014)

I really like that hull; Looks like a great project. \/

RustOleum oil base comes in a limited amount of colors, but is a good paint. Not sure what Awlgrip or Interlux cost: I used Petits Easypoxy primer and paint over etching primer. It waas about 30 bucks a quart. Did 2 coats on my 12 footer and had over half the paint left. Of coarse I did use 2 colors so, guess I had 2 quarts.


----------



## tonynoriega (Feb 3, 2014)

@rscottp

Why would you not use a latex primer?
I have seen several rebuilds and or projects where they recommend using the Rustoleum Aluminum Latex based primer.




[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340472#p340472 said:


> rscottp » 01 Feb 2014, 15:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340460#p340460 said:
> ...


----------



## tonynoriega (Feb 3, 2014)

Frame set, and plywood cut for trap door access. Not perfect, but is solid as could be.


----------



## tonynoriega (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a huge step, but progress none the less...

got several coats of Spar Urethane on my platform and frame this weekend.... oh it was a joyous day yesterday... the sun came out and was waaaarm... I think it got up to like 56 degrees...
So I put my wood in the sun warmed things up and got to brushing...


----------



## Fish Fighter (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks good, I wish I could have used 2x4's. My boat was just to deep and I needed to raise the floor higher.


----------



## tonynoriega (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a little work in on my fuel tank this weekend.... cleaned the inside out pretty good... put some rust cleaner in and all around her and wire brushed off the rest...wiped it down with some paint thinner and started painting....
Not quite done, but it some progress.

Considering what it used to look like, I think its pretty good.


----------



## tonynoriega (Mar 14, 2014)

I finally got a nice piece of wood in the transom...
Fitted and placed just right.

It is 1" thick Sapele wood.

I am happy.


----------



## tonynoriega (Mar 26, 2014)

Got it all sealed and ready to go.

At least 4 coats of spar.. I lost track after a while...


----------



## tonynoriega (Mar 30, 2014)

Outside Transom panel...

Marine grade plywood 1/2", stained and sealed with spar...

Not sure about the big SS washers though... I think they will help displace some force on the holes, but they are pretty big.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 30, 2014)

Washers may look a little funny but in this case bigger is better!


----------



## tonynoriega (May 24, 2014)

Finally got to paint...holy cow this felt good.

1st coat using a HPLV gun Rusto "gun metal" grey...

Going to do a second coat then flip it over and work the inside.


----------



## BrazosDon (May 24, 2014)

nice looking motor you have the. What size? Mine are an 18hp & a 3hp. I have them on an 84 Alumacraft14X48 mod vee jon.


----------



## tonynoriega (May 26, 2014)

1955 7.5hp. 

As my project states it's a 1952, 1648 semi V??



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353454#p353454 said:


> BrazosDon » 24 May 2014, 15:03[/url]"]nice looking motor you have the. What size? Mine are an 18hp & a 3hp. I have them on an 84 Alumacraft14X48 mod vee jon.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## sworrior (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you usually fish from the raised deck? If so, how stable is it? I want to put a deck on mine, but when I had it next to the pier (completely empty), it seemed a little wobbley.

I have a 1955 model F, so pretty similar.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh its great... I feel really stable on there. Was just up there this past weekend looking for carp.
You can see it is not level with the gunwale/gunnel, it is level with the benches.

I basically ran 2x4s from the front foot step to the first bench. Built on top of that.

works great.

A bit heavy... I think total it added 80lbs..wood, sealant, carpet, brackets, screws...etc...


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 30, 2014)

Tony,
Did you use a special OMC paint color for the gas can? I have 2 that look like yours did and need to be spiffed up. I'd like to use the original color.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jul 31, 2014)

That is not OMC original color... I could not find that in a readily available store.

That is Rustoleum Safety Red. 

I think it took me 1 full can. I think I got 3, maybe 4 light coats.

I tried to be really careful putting on the coats and not overdoing it so I could get it nice and smooth.

I think it turned out excellent overall. Still looks as good as it did that night.


----------



## dntbrndpig (Apr 5, 2018)

Resurrecting an old thread here: 

I have this exact same boat. I am patching up some holes right now and may have to get a large patch on the front of the boat.. but I plan on doing what you have done. If you had to do it again - would you do anything different now? Have you updated past this? Are you still active on this sight? lol...


----------



## Kismet (Aug 19, 2021)

Tony?
I must have missed this thread years ago. You did a great, thoughtful , job on the K boat. Congratulations.


NOW, let's see how it has weathered the years..


Be well and safe.


----------

